# Guitar Pro/ EZdrummer



## Lenny

so working with the grid in cubase for programming drums is a pain in the ass for me, I was wondering if I can do all the drums in guitar pro, export to midi and load into cubse , I have tried it and the problem I get is that what sounds like one drum in guitar pro is another drum when exported to cubse with ezdrummer/ DFH


----------



## El_Camello

hey man. i tried that and it works fairly well.

use "38" instead of "40" snare in GP.

you will definetly have to shift some stuff to make it sounds good with EZDrummer (i had used 40 for snare, so it i had to shift every snare hit to "acoustic snare), but it will still work way easier if you are more comfortable in GP.

set your drum map to GM. ezdrummer and guitar pro both use General Midi maps (for the most part). with the GM map it will be easy to shift the "wrong" pieces since it has the name of the pieces on the left hand side.

just import the midi and set the output to ezdrummer.

goodluck


----------



## Mincrum

I do this to program all my drums. If you have Drumkit from Hell, here is the Drum number/sound map for GuitarPro. A lot of the numbers are different sounds in GuitarPro than in EZdrummer so things sound weird when your playing back in GP.

27 - 19"/21" Chinese
28 - 20"/21" Crash Ride Left
29 - 18" Med Crash/15"/12" Splash/15"Chinese
30 - 8" Splash
31 - 12" Splash
32 - 22" Bell Ride / 23" Crash Ride
33 - Snare
34/35/36 - Kickers
37 - Snare Side Stick
38 - Snare
39 - Stick Drop on Snare
40 - Snare Side Stick
41 - Low Floor Ton 18"
42 - Closed Hi Hat
43 - Hi Floor Tom 18"
44 - More Closed Hi Hat
45 - Right Ton 13"
46 - Open Hi Hat
47 - Middle Tom 12"
48 - Left Tom 10"
49 - 16" Med Crash / 17" Med thin Crash / 19" Crash Ride
50 - Left Tom 10"
51 - 22" Power Ride Bell / 22" Crash Ride
52 - 20" Dark Chinese (Brillant) / 20" Dark Chinese
53 - Same as 51
54 - Same as 49


----------



## Holt

Hi, guys!

I apologize for "exhuming" this old thread, but I got a concerning question.

I have a midi file exported with Guitar Pro which I want to use with Drumkit From Hell, and I found the problems here described.

On that file, these are the "things" used on the Guitar Pro drums:

1) 36 bass drum 1
2) 49 crash cymbal 1 
3) 40 -> [it becames 38, as i read]
4) 46 open hi hat
5) 51 ride cymbal 1

6) 48 hi-mid tom
7) 47 low-mid tom
8) 45 low tom

What I'm asking is: since I'm not a drummer, could someone tell me the 8 correspondances between Guitar Pro and DFH (based on the list posted by Mincrum), so that I can modify the Guitar Pro file and make the Midi sounds good with DFH on Acid Music Studio?

I really hope someone helps me with this, because I don't know who to ask!

Thank you in advance! 

Bye!


----------



## Lenny

Question: the problem is with the snare, looks like the GP snare sounds like the rim shoot in DFH, say I'm messing with an made GP file of some band and I wanna export the drums only into guitar pro, all the snare sounds are wrong, is there a way I can fix that without actually going and changing every snare beat manually?


----------



## south_of_heaven

hey im having a bit of a problem here. i'm using cubase portable. and when i open ezdrummer, im not able to hear the the drum sounds when i click on the drumkit. when i go to the grid to program the drums i can hear the drums but they sound just like guitar pro drums. is it because im using cubase portable?


----------



## budule

here's a guiter pro template for toontrack products


----------



## south_of_heaven

thnx for the picture. but according to the list given above isnt the snare supposed to be 38? says 40 in the picture. so not sure now.


----------



## Winspear

south_of_heaven said:


> thnx for the picture. but according to the list given above isnt the snare supposed to be 38? says 40 in the picture. so not sure now.



I think your right. 40 translates as rimshot, 38 is normal snare.


----------



## budule

I agree for the rimshot ; I prefer the rimshot to the "center" snare, because most of the drum players use it on rythm. I use the center one on fills; alternating withe the "33" snare (left hand) and I add some "center" random in the snare rythm, to get more human touch. I 'll post full implementation for guitar pro later


----------



## Internection

budule said:


> here's a guiter pro template for toontrack products


im making a more detailed chart like this. should be done tomorrow


----------



## guitarplayerone

i wouldn't even worry so much about this as when you import the midi file into your daw you can easily select all of the 'snare rimshots' in your pattern and just move them up and down a step or whatever and then they will sound correct


----------



## john123

hi thanks for sharing the information


----------



## Metalus

Anybody have a drum map for Guitar pro using Superior 2.0?


----------



## slammer

i do [email protected] is my messenger and mail adress, just contact me


----------



## xSyncope

Mincrum said:


> I do this to program all my drums. If you have Drumkit from Hell, here is the Drum number/sound map for GuitarPro. A lot of the numbers are different sounds in GuitarPro than in EZdrummer so things sound weird when your playing back in GP.
> 
> 27 - 19"/21" Chinese
> 28 - 20"/21" Crash Ride Left
> 29 - 18" Med Crash/15"/12" Splash/15"Chinese
> 30 - 8" Splash
> 31 - 12" Splash
> 32 - 22" Bell Ride / 23" Crash Ride
> 33 - Snare
> 34/35/36 - Kickers
> 37 - Snare Side Stick
> 38 - Snare
> 39 - Stick Drop on Snare
> 40 - Snare Side Stick
> 41 - Low Floor Ton 18"
> 42 - Closed Hi Hat
> 43 - Hi Floor Tom 18"
> 44 - More Closed Hi Hat
> 45 - Right Ton 13"
> 46 - Open Hi Hat
> 47 - Middle Tom 12"
> 48 - Left Tom 10"
> 49 - 16" Med Crash / 17" Med thin Crash / 19" Crash Ride
> 50 - Left Tom 10"
> 51 - 22" Power Ride Bell / 22" Crash Ride
> 52 - 20" Dark Chinese (Brillant) / 20" Dark Chinese
> 53 - Same as 51
> 54 - Same as 49


 
Just posting in this so I can find it later, sorry for any inconvience


----------



## Divided-Divine

Anyone know how it would translate to MDrummer?
It seems that it doesen´t pick up the acoustic kick or crash...


----------

